# Short hair dog



## kmac99 (Jul 18, 2014)

We are about to adopt a new dog. 8 month old brindle boxer mix. She has the brindle boxer fur, short and all. We have no idea what to use to brush her. We noticed at the shelter that she needs to be brushed, shedding a lot. 
I have done research and some say to use the de-shedding rake. IT's one of those that looks like you should use on a horse. I also read that you should use one of those rubber brushes like the zoomgoom by Kong. We are not sure how she will be with a brush yet but I'm willing to work with her on it. Just need advice on which one to get her.

We currently have a long fine hair dog, Lab Aussie mix and she has the Aussie hair. With her we use a comb and a slicker and they work great.

Their food is Kirklands and I've been using Pollack Oil on the Aussie mix and her coat shines.

Also are there any other advice that I should know about when dealing with a short hair dog. All my dogs (poodle mix, then a husky) have been longer hair. 

Thanks


----------



## Dog Person (Sep 14, 2012)

Zoey is short haired and i got the Kong Zoom Groom and it works great. What I tend to do is rub back and forth and it just takes the hair right off of her. There are times where her hair is all interwoven into the brush and it comes off the brush as a mat. After doing the back and forth I will then just regular brush her. I do run my hand down her to get rid of the excess hair.

I do find her shedding is different then our last dog which was long haired ... Zoey's is everywhere and our last dog it was rolling tumble weeds. I cetainly prefer the rolling tumble weed type shedding!


----------



## dagwall (Mar 17, 2011)

Zoom grooms work well on short coats. I use one on my dog and a lot of the foster dogs I've had. 

Congrats on the new dog.


----------



## Remaru (Mar 16, 2014)

I will also toss in a vote for the zoom groom. Works great on short coated dogs. I also rub them down with a microfiber towel to pick up loose coat.


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

I rubbed my hand over the coat after a bath until dog was dry, gets off loads of hair that way. If she is dry I bet wetting your hand and rubbing or putting a rubber glove on and rubbing would work well though. Once you can rub her all over then introduce the Zoom Groom. Whatever rubber brush I bought for Sassy didn't work well, am sure the Zoom Groom is much better.

When dogs are stressed they lose hair, maybe she will slow down in a couple months once settled in. One can hope.


----------



## kmac99 (Jul 18, 2014)

Have any one used those gloves for pet hair? Thinking the zoomgroom followed up with that.


----------



## SamiSaysRawr (May 26, 2012)

Zoom Groom is just a Kong brand rubber curry comb right? I would just buy a rubber curry comb designed for horses, basically the same thing, but probably a lot cheaper.


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

I may just be doing it wrong, but we use a zoom groom on Luna's coat and I haven't seen the results I've heard others get. The fur just flies out all over the place instead of sticking to/in the brush and accumulating. I've been doing the rapid back and forth motion, and she has a short double coat, not quite as dense as a lab. 

As a separate note, diet made a HUGE change for us in shedding. I'd say her shedding reduced something like 80-90% after we switched her from the food she was eating at the shelter. So if the OP is concerned with shedding, diet may be something to consider.


----------



## dagwall (Mar 17, 2011)

ireth0 said:


> I may just be doing it wrong, but we use a zoom groom on Luna's coat and I haven't seen the results I've heard others get. The fur just flies out all over the place instead of sticking to/in the brush and accumulating. I've been doing the rapid back and forth motion, and she has a short double coat, not quite as dense as a lab.
> 
> As a separate note, diet made a HUGE change for us in shedding. I'd say her shedding reduced something like 80-90% after we switched her from the food she was eating at the shelter. So if the OP is concerned with shedding, diet may be something to consider.


Oh I don't get lots of undercoat sticking to the zoom groom itself. What I do get is LOTS of undercoat coming off of the dog. Some sticks to the brush but mostly I'm pulling it off myself with my hands. The zoom groom just pulls it to the surface for the most part. At least in my experience.


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

dagwall said:


> Oh I don't get lots of undercoat sticking to the zoom groom itself. What I do get is LOTS of undercoat coming off of the dog. Some sticks to the brush but mostly I'm pulling it off myself with my hands. The zoom groom just pulls it to the surface for the most part. At least in my experience.


Hmm, interesting. That's basically what happens for us as well, but when I was researching the zoom groom it seemed like one of the selling points was that the fur stuck to the brush. So I thought maybe I was doing something wrong or Luna's coat was weird or something.


----------



## dagwall (Mar 17, 2011)

I generally get about the same results with all the short haired dogs I've tried it on. So either I'm doing something wrong or all the dogs I'm dealing with have fur that doesn't "behave". Either way it does a good job of bringing the fur to the surface which is good enough for me.


----------



## mudypony (Jul 31, 2014)

I also have a zoom groom and love it. It does a great job of bringing the fur up to the surface, as others have said, and then I just wipe all the loose hair off with my hand or a rag. Works wonderfully!

I used to have a furminator and hated it. It seemed to damage my dog's coat, and I felt like it could damage his skin if I wasn't careful.


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

there are several different styles of grooming mitts that Adele the Cane Corso loves. like the lower nobs for her coat type... the only thing I do different concerning my Cane Corso then my other double coated dogs is in winter to watch her exposure.. She has adjusted just fine without adding a coat, but I keep her exposure shorter and watch her more closely when winter is setting in..


----------



## JeJo (Jul 29, 2013)

I am an avid fan of the ZoomGroom, loving how it grabs so much of my double-coated gal's undercoat! I do use it outside, though, as the ZG does tend to let the fur fly (which I then gather rather than leave on the lawn). In the winter, I brush her down in the confining half-bath for easier clean up. Periodically washing the ZoomGroom with soapy water seems to renew its gripping ability as does replacing when the soft nubs get too worn down.


----------

